# How to plant the plant



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Hello, i just purchased some live plants, some amazon swords and i was wondering how i plant them in the water.

They came with some brown thing wrapped around the roots, and it was placed in a little plastic black basket.

I assume i remove the basked and just bury it in the rocks, or do i remove the brong stuff that wrapped the roots also and just bury the roots in the rocks.

Just let me knwo what to do, i've always had the plastic plants and this is all new to me. I tried looking in other forums what to do, but i coudlnt' find what i was looking for, so sorry if this is a repeat.

Thanks Mauls


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You have to remove all the stuff covering the plant root plasit or clothe cause it prevents the better root growing which have serious effect in your plants life!
Make sure that you plant it on a desent amount of gravel and cover all the plant's roots.I suggest you to add a tablet furtilizer to the new intraduced plants root's in order to help them on their first days in your tank!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Alright, i will do!

Thanks so much for your help i appreciate it.


----------

